# Traffic marking paint (speed bump)



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Could someone provide me with a averaged priced paint product for painting asphalt speed bums. A link would be cool also. 

I searched the site but couldn't find anything regarding.

Thanks,
Joe B.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I really don't know a thing about traffic paints.:laughing: I built a deck for a guy that did paving and asphalt painting. He said he swears by sherwin williams stuff. Maybe check out you local store.


http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=PMBU&prodno=TM5494&doctype=PDS&lang=E



Dave


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Any building material vendor that sells paint should have traffic marking paint. Generally latex in white, red, green & yellow. If you are thinking about the hard acrylic that you see on highways you'll need a commercial striper to apply & bake the product on.


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

griz said:


> Any building material vendor that sells paint should have traffic marking paint. Generally latex in white, red, green & yellow. If you are thinking about the hard acrylic that you see on highways you'll need a commercial striper to apply & bake the product on.


Thanks Griz and dk.


----------

